# 2009 SEL - RER Radio not working



## mikeROLEXX (Feb 27, 2014)

About a week ago, i noticed the radio didnt have any sound, but the CD and AUX did. Now, I have power to the unit but the screen is black. I removed the unit for a few days and put it back and it worked for about 5 minutes, and then back to black screen. I unplugged the negative battery cable, and I replaced the fuses and still nothing. Any ideas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

